# Maintenance Schedule and Costs for next 5 years?



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

For those who have purchased, can you provide details on the recommended maintenance schedule (and if available, cost for each service - or approx?). Most vehicles come with a brochure or guide, so wondering if the Atlas has this laid out for the next 5 years?

Thanks


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

jkopelc said:


> For those who have purchased, can you provide details on the recommended maintenance schedule (and if available, cost for each service - or approx?). Most vehicles come with a brochure or guide, so wondering if the Atlas has this laid out for the next 5 years?
> 
> Thanks


Like all current Volkswagen models: Every 10,000 miles or 12 months, whichever occurs first.

I see you are in Canada. *Click here* and chose the 2017 Touareg as it is the closest in the engine/power train/4 Motion configuration.

As to cost. You should contact the closest VW Dealer.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

I prepaid the first 50k of service for around $1k and they estimated it as being worth about $1500 assuming prices don't go up over the next couple years. So $1500/5 comes to around $300 per service.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Like all current Volkswagen models: Every 10,000 miles or 12 months, whichever occurs first.
> 
> I see you are in Canada. *Click here* and chose the 2017 Touareg as it is the closest in the engine/power train/4 Motion configuration.
> 
> As to cost. You should contact the closest VW Dealer.


Toureg 4 motion is different from the Atlas' in that it is a Torsen setup rather than a Haldex. Typically, a Haldex setup requires its oil to be replaced every 40,000 miles (60,000 km's).


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

So you would anticipate less frequent oil changes? Hard to stomach as most of us probably grew up changing oil twice a year at least (and then i know from my own personal experience that dropped down to once a year or every 20k miles on my BMW)


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

jkopelc said:


> So you would anticipate less frequent oil changes? Hard to stomach as most of us probably grew up changing oil twice a year at least (and then i know from my own personal experience that dropped down to once a year or every 20k miles on my BMW)


The Atlas having the haldex setup will require more oil changes unfortunately.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Don® said:


> Toureg 4 motion is different from the Atlas' in that it is a Torsen setup rather than a Haldex. Typically, a Haldex setup requires its oil to be replaced every 40,000 miles (60,000 km's).


Yes the 4 Motion is different but the basic maintenance (engine oil/tyre rotation etc.) should be the same. 

That's why I posted a link to Volkswagen Canada as it may differ from the US.


----------

